# Tuna Stuffed Tomatoes TNT



## kadesma (Apr 16, 2011)

This is so good in summer sitting around the pool watching the kids swim and play, I love it with iced tea, the others like a nice glass of shilled white wine slices of toasted french bread and butter along with prociutto wrapped sweet juicy melon. 
Take  4 tomatoes slice off tops and scoop out pulp and seeds put upside down on paper towels for about 20 min. Take 1 7oz can of tuna in oil and drain. Place drained tuna in med. bowl add some green sauce recipe will follow and 1/2 cup mayo you will need 1/2 cup of green sauce to mix in here now after   blending stir in 2-3 tab. of capers. Taste adjuste seasoning I add fresh ground pepper  Stuff tomatoes and refrigerate for at least 25 min. Garnish with a few more capers.This will serve 4 I often triple it for my gang.
Here is the green sauce
Remove the crust from 1 clice of white bread. Tear bread into pieces and put in small bowl. Pour 2 Tab. vinegar or lemon juice. let stand 10 min then put in blender or f/p Add 2 cups fresh parsley, 2 cloves garlic 4 anchovies 1 Tab. capers and 1/2 cup evoo,salt and pepper to taste. process til smoth Refrigerate but serve at room temp this will make 3/4 cup you will need 1/2 cup of this sauce 
enjoy
kadesma


----------

